# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

What can I say it was a blue bird day and the heat was mild. Not ideal conditions but workable. Water was gin clear also so we had that against us. But the lizard caught a bunch and some old red shad power worms did well too. In this pic she shoved the fish right up to the camera. It was about 2lbs.. 










Some big fish did bite those old worms. 


























Later we got a bunch of smaller ones on pop-r's. And another topwater catfish.

Capt Mike


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Mike !


----------

